# Hover Fly on a blade of grass



## Chicagophotoshop (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Wyjid (Jul 30, 2009)

now that is some fine DOF. almost too fine. i thought at first it's not in focus, but the center of the eyes are indeed sharp. cool shot.


----------

